# Anyone have vanity/dressing table plans?



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have looked a ton of places and most of the plans I find are for bathroom vanities. Does anyone know where I can find plans for something like this:









I am not quite good enough with Sketchup yet to make my own plans for something like this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a simple plan that you could modify as this one is for kids.


http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/VanityForChildren.php


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite way to come up with my own plans is to go to a furniture store armed with a camera, tape measure, and a notebook. Take pics, and jot down dimensions, then make it work for you.


----------

